# 2-10-2



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Was this a real offering from Flyer, a kit of some sort, or a bash? It doesn't look complete, or right, or something. Maybe it's the reverse unit. The picture.

I lifted that from an e-bay listing.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Never saw anything like it from Gilbert. Then again, I'm more familiar with the 3-digit production number run in the S-scale series. Maybe it's a 5-digit item or an aftermarket (as I call them) from Lionel, American Models or another mfgr. Maybe an older Flyer O-scale???? Hopefully one of the more-experienced Flyer guys will chime in and offer thoughts. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't think Flyer ever made a 2-10-2 PERIOD! Really nice kitbash though.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw a kitbashed articulated for S-scale. It had 24 drivers, and was as HUGE as Bigfoot!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a home-made job. If you notice, there's no linkage except for the obvious stuff. I've been watching it on ebay too. Every once in a while you'll see one of these on ebay. The biggest loco Gilbert made was the 4-8-4. The one pictured looks like a acouple of 312's married together, and the tender is definitely from a 312.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I did see a seem line. That makes it obvious of the half way complete custom/kitbash. I wonder if it could be made into a Pennsy Decapod thats believable.


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

After comparing to my 312, I think that the boiler has not been lengthened. I think this is an original boiler and the chassis is made from two 0-6-0 switcher chassis. Notice the small size of the drivers. The driver centers also look more like switcher drivers than 312 drivers.

PHM


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

And this "Frankenstein" loco has now reached $200 bucks on ebay...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Let 'em buy it. The guy who ends up with it will be one less competitor for the authentic stuff.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Let 'em buy it. The guy who ends up with it will be one less competitor for the authentic stuff.


You'd better believe it!!! This monstrosity sold for $359.50!!! I bought a gorgeous K335, needing absolutely nothing, with smoke, choo choo, and a working air chime whistle for a buy it now price of $375 bucks last year...No repo parts on it, nothing broken, with crisp lettering!! Man, do I feel good now!!!


----------

